# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Nov 8th "CranksGiving Ride"



## Eric (Oct 14, 2015)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Nov 8th*

*What: *Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
*When:* Sunday Nov 8th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where:* Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who:* Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills are minimal.

We are doing something a little different this month.  I would like to ask that all the ride participants bring some of the following items to donate to Casa Teresa.  Casa Teresa is an organization in Orange CA that saves lives by providing a temporary home and on-going support for pregnant women 18 years of age and older who are alone. Life skills and education programs prepare these women to make loving and informed decisions for themselves and their babies. 

*Cereal  
Breakfast Bars
Pasta Meals
Pasta
Pasta Sauce
Crackers
Pop Tarts
Macaroni and Cheese
Canned Soup
Canned Veggies
Canned Fruit
Water Bottles
Hamburger Helper
Peanut Butter
Jelly
Newborn diapers
Baby clothes newborn to 3T
*

Please help this holiday season by giving what you can to help.


http://www.casateresa.com/


----------



## SkiptoothBomber (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh, I'm gonna need to fabricate a trailer. And by fabricate I mean duct tape, pvc and sum tires


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2015)

I be there. Had such a great time last ride. Need to have a couple more of those $3 beers


----------



## rustintime (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Eric.. Give riders a chance to use some of those racks and baskets.. I'm in...


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 17, 2015)

I will be there.   Had a fun time last time.  
(except for  the flat tire - thanks again to the help)


----------



## Eric (Oct 18, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> I will be there.   Had a fun time last time.
> (except for  the flat tire - thanks again to the help)




Great, we look forward to seeing you.  Since the ride is growing and we have so many people coming out,  I will be carrying more supplies and tools for emergency repairs.


----------



## Eric (Oct 18, 2015)

SkiptoothBomber said:


> Oh, I'm gonna need to fabricate a trailer. And by fabricate I mean duct tape, pvc and sum tires




Haha...  you dont need to bring everything on the list.  Just one or two items will do.  Thanks for supporting.

Eric


----------



## Eric (Oct 18, 2015)

rustintime said:


> Hi Eric.. Give riders a chance to use some of those racks and baskets.. I'm in...




I knew they were good for something.


----------



## Eric (Oct 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I be there. Had such a great time last ride. Need to have a couple more of those $3 beers




I go there as often as I can for the "Cold Cheap."


----------



## Eric (Oct 22, 2015)

Here are a few shots from last months ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2015)

My friend Mike did a drawing for the event. We will ride up there with whatever we can carry on our backs and racks; looking forward to it....


----------



## rustintime (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi tripple3.. Mike did a great jobs, cool image


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 26, 2015)

That needs to be on a shirt!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 26, 2015)

Uh Mike! I need you to do some artwork for me. That looks amazing!


----------



## Eric (Oct 27, 2015)

I agree this needs to be on a shirt.  Maybe next year for the 2nd annual Cranksgiving.


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like its going to be a big turnout, good weather and a lot of charitable people, get ready for a big load Eric, bring the van!


----------



## Eric (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Everyone.  If you are coming to this ride and are bringing donations, I will have a Van parked very close to the start of the ride you can put your charitable items in.  You wont have to bring them on the ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2015)

Eric said:


> Hi Everyone.  If you are coming to this ride and are bringing donations, I will have a Van parked very close to the start of the ride you can put your charitable items in.  You wont have to bring them on the ride.




I am bringing some instant oatmeal granola bar's and mac & cheese all lashed to my rack ready for the ride.


----------



## Eric (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice lashing!


----------



## Eric (Nov 7, 2015)

See you guys in the morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2015)

We're here ready to ride


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm on my way.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2015)

We were really looking forward to this month's ride, but I've gotta go in to work today. Have fun! See you next month.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2015)

Almost there.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2015)

Takin a break at the sports park.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2015)

Great turnout; fun ride and plenty of donations for casa Teresa. thanks Eric and Shawna for all of the logistics.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2015)

Great ride today, the weather was perfect.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2015)

After lunch we stopped at a few of the antique stores in the area, and hung out and played pin ball at this shop which had many interesting things to look at.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2015)

The last stop of the day was by the big Ficus tree that was planted in the 1870s.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2015)

Man it looks like I missed out on an awesome ride! What a turn out! Some top-notch bike out there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 9, 2015)

You missed a good one Mike ... I thought I wasn't going to make the ride because I thought it was on Saturday & I already had committed to Saturday ride in Dana Point - Thankfully I spoke to cyclingday ( Marty ) late Saturday & found out the ride was SUNDAY ... Great weather in the city of Orange & a real nice area to ride this time of year ... As you see Marty John & myself really take in any area we visit with local historical significance always being a must see ... You're already in the area - visit local history & take in the local knowledge while you're at it ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for coming out and making the Cranksgiving ride a great one.  It was extra special too because we helped out the Casa Teresa program with some much needed supplies.  I want to give a big thank you to Mike who made the artwork for the flyer.  I would also like to thank Mark333 for helping organize and promote this ride and all the other circle city rides we do.  And thanks to my wife who took all the pictures.


----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2015)




----------

